# Tip for skeeters



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

If you do a little research you can find tons of info on how using insectg repellant can cause fish to run from your bait should any repellant get on/in it.

Was talking to my DR about fishing and he said skeeters are attracted to potassium. His suggestion was to take a fresh bananna peel with you and keep it close but not to close to you.

I've been doing it for a few years and I will say that it works great! A little nasty to see so many skeeters on the peek but I'm not getting bit!

Anyone else have some tricks like this?

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

no bananas on my boat ever....


----------



## viper1 (Apr 13, 2004)

Never heard that! But will try. Im not afraid of bananas. I take peanut butter and banana sandwiches quite often. Love fresk fruit too like to take bananas,strawberrys and others. Will try that trick this year.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

Viper! If you eat a bananna before going fishbing it defeats the purpose. I just save a peel from home and use that. Does work pretty well though.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## viper1 (Apr 13, 2004)

But id rather eat the banana and swat the skeeyer. Lol.


----------



## Gsxrfanim (Sep 28, 2009)

You beat me to it EZbite
No bananas on the boat...bad superstition for a lot of people.
Mainly the Pros...LOL


----------

